# Eggless Cakes: The great challenge



## gunatit (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello all,

I have currently shifted my business to New Jersey and it seems that the demographic here is very much into the eggless cake market. I have tried many eggless substitutions and read many articles, but none has given me the professional results I am looking for.

So far, I have tried condensed milk (which seems to change the taste and give it a greasy consistency), oil (which tends to make the cake to soft to handle) and some of the other suggestions using flax seed or baking powder. Again, I'm just not satisfied with the results (for most home users it would be good, but not for a marketable audience).

Trying all of these different substitutions is taking a great amount of time and patience, so I'd like to ask for help and see if anyone has a really good egg-less cake recipe that they are willing to share or if they have any other advice to offer.

I'm new to this particular forum, so I don't know if this is appropriate, but if someone does not want to post the recipe in public for whatever reason, my email is [email protected] (of course, i believe this is a professional forum and exists so that we can all share information publicly)

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I made this for a vegan wedding cake some years ago, and it turned out pretty well. The caveat is that no cake without eggs and/or dairy is going to turn out the same crumb and texture that we're all used to. But it was a great hit at the reception - the bride thought she'd never be able to have chocolate cake again! I used a cream cheese frosting with a vegetarian cream cheese - can't remember the name - Tastee something, maybe? - and Fleishman's margarine.

You might try looking for Jewish cakes, particularly served around holidays; I believe you'll find a lot of eggless/dairyless ones there. 

Good luck!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Deep Chocolate Vegan Cake

3 cups unbleached white flour
2/3 cup cocoa powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
2 cups sugar
1 cup non-hydrogenated vegetable oil
2 cup chilled brewed coffee or cold water
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
3 tablespoons cider vinegar

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Prepare a 13 x 9 inch baking pan with cooking spray or vegetable oil and a little flour and cocoa mixed together and sprinkled evenly over pan.

In a medium bowl, sift together the flour, cocoa, soda, salt, and sugar. In another bowl, combine the oil, water or coffee, and vanilla. Pour the liquid ingredients into the dry ingredients and mix until well-blended and smooth.

Add the vinegar and stir briefly; the baking soda will begin to react with the vinegar right away, leaving pale swirls in the batter. Without wasting any time, pour the batter into the prepared baking pan.

Bake for 30 minutes. Cool for 20 minutes





This was always my go to vegan chocolate cake. It tastes really good, and it's sturdy if you make it the day before or freeze it. I almost like it better than the ones I make with dairy/eggs.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Man, it almost didn't occur to me that there was a "market" for eggless cakes.


----------

